

Tim Cook: Apple is dedicated to the advancement of human rights and equality - notjackma
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=20504740#post20504740

======
valarauca1
A bit of fact checking.

1) Tin Mining:

There is an IDH workgroup for Tin. It was founded in August of 2013. The 2013
impact report [1] from the IDH doesn't actually contain the word tin. Also the
tin division has released no press releases or news other then its founding.

[1]
[http://www.idhsustainabletrade.com/impact](http://www.idhsustainabletrade.com/impact)

:.:.:

2) Supplier Responsibility.

The program has only existed for 8 years.

"Our Supplier Code of Conduct was already one of the toughest in the
electronics industry, and we made it even stronger [...] We drove our
suppliers to achieve an average of 95 percent compliance with our maximum
60-hour work week." (This program started in 2012, after the 2010 foxconn
suicides).

18 out of 240 factories now have employee eduction programs. This represents
~270,000 out of the estimated 1.5 million workers (18%).

13 out of 240 factories now supply their workers with clean water (5%).

The IDH work group Apple Founded certified all Tin Smelters they source from
are "conflict free".

Apple publicly states bonded (indentured labor) that goes on for a time longer
then 30 days is a humans rights violation. But only ~16% of its indentured
labor follows this guide line.

[1] [https://www.apple.com/supplier-
responsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_2...](https://www.apple.com/supplier-
responsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_2014_Progress_Report.pdf)

~~~
notjackma
The 'code of conduct' is a sham:

Foxconn and Pegatron issue fake payroll slips to hide long hours, threaten
workers to tick boxes saying they consent to working nights, overtime is
mandatory, ID cards are illegally confiscated leaving workers trapped at the
plants.

The employee education program is a joke. Employees are herded into a hall,
shown some slides and then asked to take a test. The answers are shouted out
and repeated in unison by everyone. Thus everyone scores 100% and passes.

~~~
valarauca1
I'm pointing out that even if they _were_ doing it correctly, and you _gave_
Apple the benefit of the doubt. Their current successes have no reached enough
of their supplier chain to brag about, or make the claims they did.

So even if your only source is Apple. Apple's claims don't stack up with their
documents. A.K.A. lying though your teeth.

~~~
notjackma
Good spot catching that Apple's own documents don't stack up with their
claims. But this is how the company operates as a whole - sell the sizzle, not
the steak. I think they simply thought that nobody would actually bother to
verify their claims.

------
notjackma
This is a letter which Tim Cook et al issued to Apple UK staff after the BBC's
documentary unit, Panorama, went undercover into the iPhone factories.

Terrible working conditions in continue to exist, contrary to public
statements made by Tim Cook, and the supply chain continues to make use of
child labor wittingly or unwittingly.

When an Indonesian tin supplier to Apple is asked about Apple's environmental
policies his response was "Bullshit Apple. Apple Bullshit".

[1] BBC iPlayer -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04vs348](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04vs348)

[2] Magnet

    
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:76291D1E48A0930CD649A42E3C7BD82F78E5EE16&dn=panorama+s62e44+apples+broken+promises+hdtv+x264+ftp+ettv&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337%2Fannounce

~~~
DanBC
Please edit your comment to put four spaces in front of the magnet link. Your
comment destroys the page for people on mobile.

~~~
notjackma
Done, thanks for the heads up.

